# helix 5 chirp si gps G2



## reelfunnm (Apr 3, 2018)

Fishing buddy is wanting to sell this unit for 200.00. Any opinions on this humingbird helix 5 SI unit.


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 3, 2018)

I have a Helix 7 with down imaging. Mine is a few years old. Menu system is pretty decent to use. Bottom scanning seems real good, but I don't do a lot of that. I have read on other forums that they are good for that. I think it is safe to consider Humminbird a reputable brand. I have found customer service to be very helpful with my questions. I am not up to speed with current technology. I would check to see if it includes up-to-date features or old technology. I assume the price includes the transducer. If it includes a map card, even better.


----------



## reelfunnm (Apr 4, 2018)

Thanks for the input LDUBS. This is a newer unit. It dose have the transducer. Even has the plastic film still on the screen. I'll have to ask if there is a map card. I'm not a tech guy either. I'm sure there's a learning curve with the Helix. John


----------



## jethro (Apr 5, 2018)

The chirp is nice if you fish deep, which I do sometimes. Better target separation deeper with chirp.


----------

